# iPhone, Android, or Windows Phone smartphone user?



## Albert7

Which type of smartphone do you guys use: iPhone, Android, Windows Phone, etc.?

I have all three but mostly use my iPhone 6 and HTC Amaze and iPod touch for music playback.


----------



## Albert7

I forgot to mention that I also use a broken screen HTC MyTouch 4G as a music player to load combined playlists from my Amazon mp3 and iTunes.


----------



## Guest

I have a Windows Phone, and while I know I am in the minority, I love it. I have never owned an iPhone. I have previously used an Android phone. I don't think I'd ever go with an iPhone - I don't like the maniacal control Apple exerts over its consumers, always insisting it knows better than them what they want. At any rate, I don't use my phone for listening to music, except when I don't have my iPod with me (yes, the iPod is exceptional for music listening). I don't want to run down the battery in case I need to make phone calls.


----------



## Albert7

DrMike said:


> I have a Windows Phone, and while I know I am in the minority, I love it. I have never owned an iPhone. I have previously used an Android phone. I don't think I'd ever go with an iPhone - I don't like the maniacal control Apple exerts over its consumers, always insisting it knows better than them what they want. At any rate, I don't use my phone for listening to music, except when I don't have my iPod with me (yes, the iPod is exceptional for music listening). I don't want to run down the battery in case I need to make phone calls.


Nice... do you use a Nokia or HTC or Samsung Windows Phone. I have two cheap-o Nokia Windows Phone and really like my Lumia 635 build. Unfortunately the music app messes up the iTunes purchases unlike Android.


----------



## Kieran

iPhone. I wouldn't change, to be honest. I've been Apple since about seven years and see no reason to look at other phones. I had a Macbook laptop and hope to own an iPad some day...


----------



## Triplets

DrMike said:


> I have a Windows Phone, and while I know I am in the minority, I love it. I have never owned an iPhone. I have previously used an Android phone. I don't think I'd ever go with an iPhone - I don't like the maniacal control Apple exerts over its consumers, always insisting it knows better than them what they want. At any rate, I don't use my phone for listening to music, except when I don't have my iPod with me (yes, the iPod is exceptional for music listening). I don't want to run down the battery in case I need to make phone calls.


I used to think like that, and use separate phones and music players, but my new new LG phone seems to have a huge battery life and playing music doesn't seem to drain much battery time unless I use the Bluetooth. I can also read books on it so it is replacing my tablet when I travel


----------



## schigolch

Android, Samsung stuff.


----------



## Guest

albertfallickwang said:


> Nice... do you use a Nokia or HTC or Samsung Windows Phone. I have two cheap-o Nokia Windows Phone and really like my Lumia 635 build. Unfortunately the music app messes up the iTunes purchases unlike Android.


Nokia Lumia 928. Verizon finally got their act together and released the Windows Phone 8.1 update - they were the last provider to offer it. I love it with the update. The screen size is great, and one of the best features of this particular model is the camera - takes better quality pictures than my actual digital camera, especially in low light settings. Although I am interested in trying out the HTC M8 Windows Phone on Verizon. Supposed to be really good. The app store on Windows Phone sucks - no denying that. But I still really like the OS on Windows Phone - and I am not normally much of a Microsoft cheerleader.


----------



## Tero

iPhone

Nokias were once upon a time ahead of the rest in cameras. Even the video part recorded good sound such as in concerts. May still be the case.


----------



## Chronochromie

A Samsung cellphone with Android. I don't use it much to listen to music, though I do have Spotify in there.


----------



## Guest

Tero said:


> iPhone
> 
> Nokias were once upon a time ahead of the rest in cameras. Even the video part recorded good sound such as in concerts. May still be the case.


My wife has an iPhone 5S (I think that is the model). She always defers to my phone for picture taking. That was actually one of the big selling points of the Lumia 928. I think Nokia is actually finally gone - seems like I read they are disappearing. I think they have been swallowed up by Microsoft. The second cell phone I ever owned was a Nokia - nice little phone. I really liked it.


----------



## Albert7

DrMike said:


> My wife has an iPhone 5S (I think that is the model). She always defers to my phone for picture taking. That was actually one of the big selling points of the Lumia 928. I think Nokia is actually finally gone - seems like I read they are disappearing. I think they have been swallowed up by Microsoft. The second cell phone I ever owned was a Nokia - nice little phone. I really liked it.


Yeah I really like the Nokia (now Microsoft) designs. Of course I'm a techie geek. I have the 128 gb black iPhone 6 for T-Mobile and I got it because it's 128 gb which means huge collections of classical and pop and jazz and rap music. However, I kinda am pining for the Nexus 6 (but no 128 gb option) or HTC One M8 which is the best phone design ever methinks.

iPhone 6 is the easiest to load and off-load music however . I love iTunes just for that purpose.


----------



## GreenMamba

I have an iPhone 5 courtesy of work. I've never bought a smartphone before as I get them from my employer (first Blackberrys, then iPhones). One consequence is I don't know much about what's out there, or about cell phone plans, which I've never bought.


----------



## Guest

albertfallickwang said:


> Yeah I really like the Nokia (now Microsoft) designs. Of course I'm a techie geek. I have the 128 gb black iPhone 6 for T-Mobile and I got it because it's 128 gb which means huge collections of classical and pop and jazz and rap music. However, I kinda am pining for the Nexus 6 (but no 128 gb option) or HTC One M8 which is the best phone design ever methinks.
> 
> iPhone 6 is the easiest to load and off-load music however . I love iTunes just for that purpose.


Actually, the Windows Phone app on my MacBook Pro makes it very easy to download music onto my phone. I connect it, open then app, click on the music tab, and then just click on which music I want downloaded. The app connects with iTunes to determine what music is available. It is about as easy as syncing my iPod with iTunes, except that I don't load as much music on my phone, so I have to go through and be more selective.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

iPhone + iTunes = heaven for the classical listener.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I'm all for Android. At the moment I use the Galaxy S3.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I used to have a galaxy s3 but I have an Iphone 6 at the moment and I love it; fantastic camera and very user friendly.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Piwikiwi said:


> I used to have a galaxy s3 but I have an Iphone 6 at the moment and I love it; fantastic camera and very user friendly.


I love my Android though I must say I've been curious about the iPhone.


----------



## Albert7

I also have an iPhone 3GS that used to be my primary iPhone before I upgrade to the iPhone 4 then to my current iPhone 6.


----------



## sospiro

Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Had it two years now and very happy with it and will upgrade soon to another similar Galaxy.

I use it mainly for messaging, facebook and the screen is big enough to read so wouldn't bother with a tablet. 

I have a separate mp3 player for music.


----------



## hpowders

Kieran said:


> iPhone. I wouldn't change, to be honest. I've been Apple since about seven years and see no reason to look at other phones. I had a Macbook laptop and hope to own an iPad some day...


The camera is a PITA. The flash doesn't work a lot, at least on my iPhone.


----------



## Albert7

sospiro said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Had it two years now and very happy with it and will upgrade soon to another similar Galaxy.
> 
> I use it mainly for messaging, facebook and the screen is big enough to read so wouldn't bother with a tablet.
> 
> I have a separate mp3 player for music.


I used to have a Note 2 and loved it . Sadly enough I had to sell it to upgrade to my iPhone 6.


----------



## Kieran

hpowders said:


> The camera is a PITA. The flash doesn't work a lot, at least on my iPhone.


The camera's not as good as other phones, that's true. They improved it with the updates but it's still a ways behind others. We were talking about this today, about how much we get and expect from our phones: cinema, music, books, web, camera, diary, and a load of other stuff. Oh, and a long life battery. :lol:

The he battery on my iPhone doesn't hold as well since I updated to iOS 8, however. I wonder why that is. I have the iPhone 5...


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> The camera's not as good as other phones, that's true. They improved it with the updates but it's still a ways behind others. We were talking about this today, about how much we get and expect from our phones: cinema, music, books, web, camera, diary, and a load of other stuff. Oh, and a long life battery. :lol:
> 
> The he battery on my iPhone doesn't hold as well since I updated to iOS 8, however. I wonder why that is. I have the iPhone 5...


My wife refuses to upgrade to iOS 8 for that very reason - everybody told her it would suck the battery dry.


----------



## Albert7

DrMike said:


> My wife refuses to upgrade to iOS 8 for that very reason - everybody told her it would suck the battery dry.


I haven't had much of a problem with iOS 8 on my iPhone 6 but maybe it's just the hardware.


----------



## Guest

albertfallickwang said:


> I haven't had much of a problem with iOS 8 on my iPhone 6 but maybe it's just the hardware.


iPhone 6 came out after the update, so it was designed to run with the update. The earlier models were not - that is the problem.


----------



## Kieran

I wonder if a new iPhone 5s would run better? The battery life is about halved with the update...


----------



## Albert7

Kieran said:


> I wonder if a new iPhone 5s would run better? The battery life is about halved with the update...


I don't think that a new iPhone 5s would be better honestly. However there is a mophie battery case that can help you out .


----------



## jurianbai

iPhone - good camera, good built in hardware, supported by good paid applications. Very American.

Android - good for those who like to change gadgets because Google account can handle it easily. lots of free applications. more choices from Samsung, HTC, to China's products like HuaWei and Xiaomi. Also cheaper than anything else which good to play and throw away in one year life span. If you like tech, Android is more fun to have. Very Asian. 

not much experience with Nokia / Windows Phone. Unpopular choice except for those who mainly use smartphone as "phone" only.


----------



## Guest

jurianbai said:


> iPhone - good camera, good built in hardware, supported by good paid applications. Very American.
> 
> Android - good for those who like to change gadgets because Google account can handle it easily. lots of free applications. more choices from Samsung, HTC, to China's products like HuaWei and Xiaomi. Also cheaper than anything else which good to play and throw away in one year life span. If you like tech, Android is more fun to have. Very Asian.
> 
> not much experience with Nokia / Windows Phone. Unpopular choice except for those who mainly use smartphone as "phone" only.


Actually, I like my Windows Phone for other reasons. It has a degree of customizability that is more than the iPhone (none) but less than the Android phones. It also come with a version of Microsoft Office, which I have found extremely helpful. I'm not going to create Word or Excel documents, or Powerpoint presentations on my small phone, but in a pinch, and for last minute things when I don't have my computer with me, this has been a lifesaver. I can have those files with me all the time - useful for sharing data with others when I am on the go. So I find it more work friendly than the other two platforms.


----------



## jurianbai

Yes, it has good compatibility with MS Office. But this features also widely available in Android version, although it is an 3rd party apps to deal with Office format.


----------



## techniquest

Until recently I used a Blackberry alongside my Android Samsung S3 mini (the first 'touch-screen' phone I've actually liked). Now I have upgraded from the Blackberry to another Android: HTC 610. I have tried the Windows phone OS but I don't like it even though I rather like Windows 8.1 on the laptop, so for me it's Android all the way


----------



## Guest

jurianbai said:


> Yes, it has good compatibility with MS Office. But this features also widely available in Android version, although it is an 3rd party apps to deal with Office format.


True, but I never found any of those apps particularly satisfactory when I had an Android phone. There are other things about the Windows Phone platform that I find preferable to Android - for one, I think it does a really good job of integrating all my social apps. As for the pitiful apps store, yes, that is always going to be an issue. But honestly, the only apps I really miss are the extra games - and I don't particularly want to play many games on my phone anymore. Other than that, I have found every kind of app I have wanted. No, they don't have Google maps, but I have not been disappointed, nor led astray, by the HERE apps that I do have. In some areas, they have been more up to date than Google maps in my neighborhood. Perhaps the biggest things missing are a good YouTube app and Google Chrome - but due to the fact that both are run by Google, and Google runs Android, there are obvious reasons why Google won't allow such things. Still, I have gotten used to Bing and Internet Explorer.

Windows Phone is great if you are not looking for an Android phone or an iPhone. Much like the Surface tablets from Microsoft - if you want an iPad, you will be sorely disappointed. But, if you want a tablet that can also double as a PC, then it is infinitely better than the iPad. I also have a Surface - my wife has an iPad (she won them both in consecutive company Christmas parties!!!!). When she needs to type things up or print things off, she steals my Surface.


----------



## Albert7

Surface Pro 3 is an awesome laptop replacement. Runs iTunes too.


----------



## GhenghisKhan

Android. Open source all the way.


----------



## Badinerie

I am a long time Samsung user. a Slider phone then an Galaxy Ace and now an S3.Never had any problems.Only upgraded with new contracts.
My daughter has had Various Blackberry's which were so unreliable and the iphone's she has had 4 and 5 were really twitchy. Both had to be completely replaced within months.


----------



## Albert7

I really am loving Android a lot too... however my iPhone 6 has been pretty reliable and my wife just got me a new UAG black case to house the phone in for extra protection.


----------



## Albert7

Still eyeing that wonderful Nexus 6 as a backup phone someday. Really liking it.


----------



## michaels

iPhone 6+

My team develops an IOS apps (others have mobile dynamic web ui) and I need to be able to test and demo.


----------



## VinylEupho

I use an Iphone 6. I'm not a fan of apple products, but i like their phones because their software is solid. They rarely crash, as I seen people with android device complain about app glitches, phone freezes etc.


----------



## Guest

VinylEupho said:


> I use an Iphone 6. I'm not a fan of apple products, but i like their phones because their software is solid. They rarely crash, as I seen people with android device complain about app glitches, phone freezes etc.


Surprisingly, given that it is Microsoft - I have had far fewer crashes on my Windows Phone than my wife has with her iPhone.

With other Apple products, this was long the claim. Not anymore. I have been using Macs for over 15 years now, and find them crashing quite a bit. I am glad, also, that Apple finally decided to include a button for ejecting discs - previously, if the computer didn't recognize that it even had a disc, your only resort was to insert a paperclip into the drive to trigger a manual eject.


----------



## Tristan

I just got my iPhone 6. I've been an iPhone user for years, ever since I first got one in middle school. I'm somewhat of a "loyal Apple fan", but I've tried Android phones and tablets and found them unsatisfactory. It's hard for me to imagine using a non-iPhone any time soon.


----------



## Guest

The thing, I guess, that I object to the most with Apple and their products is not that they aren't good - it is rather the arrogance of the brand in thinking that they know better than you what you want. You want your phone customizable? Why the hell would you want that. They have already figured out the ideal configuration. Now shut up and take it. Want a bigger screen? What on earth for? We have determined our phone is exactly the right size for you. Want an expansion slot for more memory? Nah - just pay a lot more money for the one with more memory. I just don't like being told what I do and don't like. And my wife, although she likes her iPhone, can't stand the fact that there is only one button for everything.


----------



## Tristan

^That is sort of what bothers me about Apple products as well, but also what I like about them. Apple's not going to make a touch-screen laptop like all the other brands have because they don't think that those two products should be fused together. And yet many people who've used the touch-screen laptops made by Acer or Microsoft find the conflation of touch-OS with non-touch OS to be cumbersome (and why Windows 8 was heavily criticized). So on one hand, I'm glad they "stick to their guns" and don't just cave to the trends of other brands, but at the same time I think they go too far with their "streamline" nature and refusal to incorporate more features. I would love a Micro SD slot on the iPad or another button. And I feel like they will just absolutely refuse to even consider it.


----------



## Lord Lance

My mother uses a Windows Phone. Quite the odd one. But solid. Great body [Lumia 535], excellent performances and zero crashes/glitches.

Rest of us use Android {Vanilla for dad and I; brother uses modified TouchWiz on his Note III}


----------



## Albert7

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> My mother uses a Windows Phone. Quite the odd one. But solid. Great body [Lumia 535], excellent performances and zero crashes/glitches.
> 
> Rest of us use Android {Vanilla for dad and I; brother uses modified TouchWiz on his Note III}


I love Android phones for custom ROM's.


----------



## VinylEupho

I wanted to try windows phone few years back, but because there was a huge lack in apps, I didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Art Rock

Sometimes I wonder whether I am the only one in the western world not to have a hand phone. And I firmly plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Lord Lance

VinylEupho said:


> I wanted to try windows phone few years back, but because there was a huge lack in apps, I didn't pull the trigger.


It's good now! [Said he with a straight face.]

Haha! No. Still a *massive* problem. Niche developers exist who develop apps of the highest quality.


----------



## Lord Lance

Art Rock said:


> Sometimes I wonder whether I am the only one in the western world not to have a hand phone. And I firmly plan to keep it that way.


You're not alone. People have realized that uncontrolled usage leads to aggressive addiction. But, what do you do if you're lost alone someplace? No people.


----------



## Guest

VinylEupho said:


> I wanted to try windows phone few years back, but because there was a huge lack in apps, I didn't pull the trigger.


If you are accustomed to the sheer volume of choices that you would have from the Apple App store, or Google Play, then you will be disappointed, immensely. If you are new to it all, though, I doubt you will notice. There are some very good apps for Windows Phone, but a lot of the big developers are ridiculously slow in creating popular apps for the Windows Phone. So if you want every new Angry Birds game, too bad. If you want Instagram, you'll have to wait (it is currently in beta testing). And if you want an official YouTube app, talk to Google. But even with Apple and Google, volume doesn't mean everything. I used to have an Android phone, and a lot of the apps were crap. I'm not going to argue that there is less crap in the Windows app selection - there is plenty of it. Lots of people are trying to put out their own knockoffs of popular apps not yet available for Windows phone, and they usually suck. But there are some good ones.

If you are app hungry, don't get a Windows Phone. If you don't need a ton of apps, then you will find most of the really useful apps available, and some unique to Windows Phone that are actually quite good. I really like the Tiles format of the Windows Phone, and how I can put whatever I want on the Home Screen. I also like the Live Tiles, where you can see updated information without even having to open the app.

They are an acquired taste. They came to the game late, and have shot themselves in the foot in many ways, but I think they are continually improving, and I like what I am seeing. I like it enough that I think my next phone will also be a Windows Phone. Honestly, if I had an Android, the only other apps I would likely have would be games, and I don't like wasting my time so much with those any more. I have a tablet for that.


----------



## VinylEupho

Art Rock said:


> Sometimes I wonder whether I am the only one in the western world not to have a hand phone. And I firmly plan to keep it that way.


When you say phone, do you mean smartphone ? I would feel quite insecure without a basic phone even.


----------



## Art Rock

Nope, none whatsoever. Never had one privately, and for the first four decades of my life, they did not exist. So, yes, it is easy to do without.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> Nope, none whatsoever. Never had one privately, and for the first four decades of my life, they did not exist. So, yes, it is easy to do without.


Hmm, given that Bell patented his telephone back in the 1870's, and there were earlier experiments prior to that, I have a hard time believing that phones did not exist for the first four decades of your life - I'm skeptical that anybody alive today would have been alive in the days of Napoleon.


----------



## Art Rock

You know we are talking handphones, right?


----------



## Guest

Sorry, your previous answer made it sound like you had never even had a basic phone . . . ever.

As for smartphones and cell phones - I can understand to some extent. I miss the ability to simply be "unavailable." I am not a big phone talker, and now, if you don't automatically answer the phone, people assume you are trying to avoid them. I don't necessarily like always being at the beck and call of anyone who thinks I should be talking to them at just that instant.

But I also recognize the time in which we live. This is the digital and communication age. Life is advancing at breakneck speed, in no small part due to the rapidity with which information can flow.


----------



## Haydn man

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> My mother uses a Windows Phone. Quite the odd one. But solid. Great body [Lumia 535], excellent performances and zero crashes/glitches.


You talking about your mother or the phone?


----------



## VinylEupho

Art Rock said:


> Nope, none whatsoever. Never had one privately, and for the first four decades of my life, they did not exist. So, yes, it is easy to do without.


I can tell you don't have a busy life, because it would be quite difficult to pull it off without such a "vice" .


----------



## Albert7

I just dusted off my old Nexus One and am charging it up right now. I miss that phone so much ... has a custom Rom of Android 4.4.2 on it and it's fresh.


----------



## VinylEupho

albertfallickwang said:


> I just dusted off my old Nexus One and am charging it up right now. I miss that phone so much ... has a custom Rom of Android 4.4.2 on it and it's fresh.


Nice to hear that. I had to upgrade my iphone 3gs after 2 years since it got so slow, it was a burden to use. I don't know why it slows over time.


----------



## sabrina

iPhone +iPad+Macbook pro
For me Windows is gone forever!
Android is OK, but I prefer iPhone


----------



## Albert7

HP Stream 7 is pretty awesome (WIn 8.1 tablet).  Glad it runs iTunes.


----------



## Albert7

I just got a HTC Desire 510 on Virgin Mobile to replace my iPhone 6. Works like a charm.


----------



## Albert7

My dad got the Desire now after he switched to Sprint. Now I am using a Samsung Galaxy S5 on Verizon and it's very good. Almost got the iPhone again.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I now have the ZTE Grand X Max. Huge I know but I really do love it more than my S3.


----------



## Albert7

Next device to get on my list... most likely the Nexus 6.


----------



## mtmailey

I rather not have one because they cost to much plus here they are often stolen so i have a flip phone which most people do not steal today.Also breaking one can cost a lot of money to repair like to fix a cracked screen.


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> HP Stream 7 is pretty awesome (WIn 8.1 tablet).  Glad it runs iTunes.


I returned this tablet 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Albert7

Tested the battery life on my Samsung Galaxy S5! And it was awful.

I used a Verizon micro SIM and a T-Mobile micro SIM. Battery life worse than my Note 2 I used to have.

Windows Phone is the best battery life easily. My Nokia 635 lasts longer but doesn't have all features.

A flagship Windows Phone would be nice. I do like my iPhone but I prefer the iPod classic for music.


----------



## Albert7

Chucked that Samsung Galaxy S5 phone due to battery issues and switched to a cheap-o BLU Studio X Plus. Hopefully the Best Buy device doesn't have the same issues that I had before.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Are there any smart phones that have a great battery life. I can say that my current phone is amazing in the battery life area. At least in my opinion it is. It is far superior to my galaxy s3's battery life. I am not sure if the phone is used in any other service provider besides mine. But I suggest it.


----------



## Albert7

GOing to ditch my Samsung Galaxy S5 relatively soon due to terrible battery life. Heard that the Nexus 6 is awesome so going to get that instead. The battery life is going to knock what Samsung fails to deliver.

iPhone 6 is alright but the Nexus 6 looks better.


----------



## Albert7

Okay, final decision. Ditching the Androids for an iPhone 6 Plus. After extensive testing, not even the Nexus 6 gets good battery life.


----------

